# Ground Blind



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

All right, i know it's a bit early for this, but i'm looking for a gound blind for rifle hunting.

Last year we did more sitting than walking. What i'm looking for is a blind large enough for myself and possibly 2 kids (both under 9) and one that can sit on uneven gound. the area we sit at has sharp and uneven hills.

We just sat there last and had luck, but i'd like the extra concealment and to stay out of the elements this year. I would just build one out of wood if i had time, but time just doesn't look like it will allow.

Any ideas on a good blind. It wouldn't need to be taken down until the end of season either. No one else goes out there.

thanks in advance for the tips.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

If you plan on leaving a blind up for 16 days in November I would seriously rethink it and build one. The conditions can get pretty bad and I don't think I would want have a ground blind left out on a hillside, unless it was made of wood or metal.

If you are set on buying one I have a Primos, Ground Max Escape Deluxe that I like. It is large, has lots of windows, and it was fairly cheap.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

I take a small roll of burlap, and wrap that around some existing branches. It has worked well for me for many years.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I take a small roll of burlap, and wrap that around some existing branches. It has worked well for me for many years.


Only problem is finding trees here in Nodak.. :wink:

I would agree with Holmes..

Build one out of plywood or pole barn metal. If your going to leave it out in the open its going to take a beating. Throw together a few sheets of Plywood, give the kids some paint, brushes and let them "camo it up".. :beer: 
Even the simpliest plywood blind will outlast a good fabric blind, when left out over extended periods.
I have a couple simple ones out at my place that I built about 4 years ago with scrap wood left over from my house. They easily have many more years of life left. 
And you wont have to worry about it getting stolen either. I know you said nobody should be out there, but I've heard that from quite a few guys whos stands, blinds and trail cameras have been stolen.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If you sit in the same spot, I second what the others said. Build a permanent.

If you want some portability.....two words.....Double Bull! Their a little (ok alot ) spendier than those ameristep POS, but the ameristep (and other cheapos) are exactly that, POS.

My pa set a double bull up for pretty much all of gun season for several seasons, tied it down, and it help up great. Their fabric isnt loose, (like the cheap ones where the fabric flaps and snaps and gets ripped up in wind) so they really hold up well to weather.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a Trekker T-200, and suprisingly it is really nice. I set it up at the beginning of archery season and it sat until rifle season, until a REALLY REALLY heavy wind pulled it out, blew it across an oat field, and nothing ever tore or anything, wich was really unexpected from a blind I paid sixty bucks for.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

varmit b gone said:


> I have a Trekker T-200, and suprisingly it is really nice. I set it up at the beginning of archery season and it sat until rifle season, until a REALLY REALLY heavy wind pulled it out, blew it across an oat field, and nothing ever tore or anything, wich was really unexpected from a blind I paid sixty bucks for.


You got lucky.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a Scheels Boondock and really like it. I would say it is comparible in quality to the Double Bull, for about half the price. Quick and easy to set up and tear down. Also, the material is very tight. It can take a beating.


----------

